# Neat bit (no pun intended) of info



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

This link is to a Legacy woodworking online class on router bit basics. Some of it is specific to the Legacy mill, but there's a lot of good general routing info.

Starting at section 5 is where the good stuff starts.

Hope you get something out of it!

http://legacywoodworking.com/class.cfm?id=48


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the link Doug. Excellent info.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great link Doug and many thanks. I always enjoy videos.


----------

